# Cpt 24650



## mquiroz (Jan 20, 2017)

The doctor listed Closed treatment of radial head or neck fracture but it does not look like any actual treatment was provided to the patient other than a sling and prescribing pain medication. Would that qualify to bill for CPT 24650?  He also billed for the ER visit 99284
Just want t make it would be appropriate to bill 24650

Thank you


----------



## cgaston (Jan 20, 2017)

Here is the description for code 24650:

The provider examines the elbow and reviews x-rays. With the fracture in satisfactory alignment, he applies a splint or cast to keep it in position. 


If he noted that he reviewed the xray and confirmed alignment then I would bill for it.


----------



## mquiroz (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you so much!  That is all I needed to know


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 20, 2017)

Sling is insufficient for billing full fracture care code. It would be just the E&M code if it didn't need to be casted or splinted.


----------



## cgaston (Jan 23, 2017)

From here:  http://static.aapc.com/a3c7c3fe-6fa...48d1/12b6c0ff-9ca7-4839-ac64-e52b76b80f22.pdf


* NOT ALL FRACTURES WILL BE TREATED WITH A CAST*

o Orthoses such as CAM walkers, Sarmiento sleeve

o Fractures such as the proximal humerus, scapula, radial head and neck and clavicle cannot be immobilized in a cast

o Standard of care is treatment in a sling


----------

